# Tin of castings



## Theclockworks (Jan 6, 2015)

Found these castings the other day when looking for something else can anyone tell me what they for.i think they came from Reeves about 20 years ago.


----------



## deverett (Jan 6, 2015)

There's more than one engine's worth there.  The rectangular casting at the top + the cylinder + the flywheel are an oscillator.
There is also a piston and a steamchest cover.  What the other bits are, I haven't a clue but all are from another engine.

Dave
The Emerald Isle


----------



## Theclockworks (Jan 7, 2015)

deverett said:


> There's more than one engine's worth there.  The rectangular casting at the top + the cylinder + the flywheel are an oscillator.
> There is also a piston and a steamchest cover.  What the other bits are, I haven't a clue but all are from another engine.
> 
> Dave
> The Emerald Isle



Thank you Dave.


----------



## stevef (Jan 7, 2015)

It looks like some parts of the Reeves Popular - Master but one of the upstands is missing.
http://www.ajreeves.com/master-vertical-parallel-twin-cylinder-6003-p.asp

regards
Steve


----------



## Theclockworks (Jan 8, 2015)

stevef said:


> It looks like some parts of the Reeves Popular - Master but one of the upstands is missing.
> http://www.ajreeves.com/master-vertical-parallel-twin-cylinder-6003-p.asp
> 
> regards
> Steve



Thank you Steve I think your spot on ,looks like I have another to put on the to do list.


----------

